
Ask HN: Is working at ThoughtWorks a good opportunity? - milsebg
Hello HN!
I got an invite to a phone interview at ThoughtWorks next week and I wonder if that&#x27;s a good opportunity or not.<p>From what I perceive, they have a reputation in outstanding practices and an interesting choice of tech stacks. Also, they do consultancy, so the tasks are never the same (I wasn&#x27;t able to work on the same product for more than two years in the past).<p>So, the setting I imagine from the limited info I have, would be perfect for me. Could you provide some more info, such as insights as an employee or customer of TW?<p>What is the general (int&#x27;l) tech industry perception of TW alumni?<p>What are the career perspective in such a consultancy?<p>Two concerns about TW rose:<p>- First, did the sale to private equity firm have a significant impact? Is TW still reputable in what and how they do it?<p>- Second, I read that &quot;social justice&quot; would take a third of their interview process. I certainly respect what they do, but I would consider myself a bit more on the conservative side. For example, I believe that helping people in need is an act of decency (and I am engaged in non-profits for that reason), but I doubt that this kind of compassionate behavior should be &quot;enforced&quot; on &quot;the rich&quot; by the government, also I do believe that equality of opportunity should be top priority for a society, but economical equality (&quot;redistribution of wealth&quot;) should not be the desired outcome. Would their left-leaning culture accept such views?<p>Thanks for your input!
======
shivaodin
TW alumni here. I would say don't bother. It is a cult-ish company without any
regard for software development practices not developed inhouse. Everyone is
following agile now. It doesn't have any edge. The internal politics has taken
its toll on the company's reputation.

~~~
shivaodin
As far as the equality argument, People just play to the galleries. It is a
sham.

------
gigatexal
I'd go for it. I haven't worked there but I, too, have heard only good things
about them. Good luck!

